# marital property?



## marriedbie (Mar 16, 2011)

We got married last year, and bought a house, but the house's title is my husband and I didn't want to be on there before because I wasn't qualified for the loan. Now we are considering a divorce, we both agreed on that because we are so two different world. Now, is the house still considered marital/joint property? Can I let that property go to him and not having to deal with it or either I want it or not, the court would give half to me? I don't want to cause more griefs to him.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd suggest buying a book on divorce in your state. Laws change from state to state. The state, however, will not force you to take half the house if you do not want it, unless your husband demands so because he wants to sell it and it may sell for less than you paid(then it will have to be decided by a judge).

The name on the mortgage is not as relevant as the fact that you bought it while married. If both of you work and contribute to the bills, then you should be able to just let him have it if you both are agreeable.

In my state, if your assets are relatively low, you can just mediate for a quick resolution.


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

I did with my first marriage. EX didn't even show up until it was over and the judge said "you are the luckiest man alive" he sais "why" Judge said she could have had anything since you did not show, she would have won by default, but all she wants is her name back and the backpack she came to court with" I smiled and left. my ex, looking shocked, said "don't you want the wedding gown?"

hahaha I haven't thought about that in a long time.

Asking for less is easy. Asking for more might get you a fight. Your state should have a website that tells their general views of it. Example, I live in a no-fault 50/50 state


----------



## airplane (Mar 15, 2011)

Get a lawyer and don't get taken to the cleaners, did you not help pay for the bills during your marriage? You deserve to get something of value from the home. So if there is a mortgage of 100,000 and the home is worth 150,000 you should get half of the paid worth 25,000.


----------

